# Food Safety News - 06/22/2022 Roundup case fails to make cut at SCOTUS



## daveomak.fs (Jun 22, 2022)

Roundup case fails to make cut at SCOTUS​By News Desk on Jun 22, 2022 12:20 am
The U.S. Supreme Court is not taking the appeal of Edwin Hardeman v. Monsanto. The first federal Roundup case tried before U.S. District Judge Vince Chhabria in San Francisco, Hardeman v. Monsanto, returned a jury award of $80 million, which was subsequently reduced to $25 by the judge. Along with another 1,600 plaintiff lawsuits, Edwin... Continue Reading

Councils finding more problems during business inspections​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 22, 2022 12:15 am
An increase in problems at food outlets and a rise in new registrations are hampering local authority efforts to get back to pre-pandemic performance on food checks. A report at the Food Standards Agency’s business committee meeting this past week gave an update on how councils are managing as part of a plan agreed in... Continue Reading

Institute wants increased attention on food hygiene education​By News Desk on Jun 22, 2022 12:12 am
A not-for-profit foundation has called for more of a focus on food hygiene in schools. The Reckitt Global Hygiene Institute was set up in 2020 to build a body of research that can contribute to decision-making to improve public health. It is funded by a multi-year $25 million grant from Reckitt, a consumer health and... Continue Reading

Freshpet recalls certain dog food over Salmonella contamination​By News Desk on Jun 21, 2022 12:03 pm
Freshpet Inc. is recalling a lot of Freshpet Select Fresh From the Kitchen Home Cooked Chicken Recipe (4.5 lb. bag), with a sell-by date of 10/29/22, because of potential contamination with Salmonella. Salmonella can affect animals eating the product and there is a risk to humans, notably children, the elderly, and the immunocompromised, when handling... Continue Reading

Shoppers Drug Mart issues recall after some recalled Abbott formulas were accidentally sold online​By News Desk on Jun 21, 2022 11:46 am
Shoppers Drug Mart is recalling certain Abbott brand powdered infant formula products from because of possible Cronobacter sakazakii and Salmonella contamination. The products were previously recalled on Feb. 17, 2022 and some units were sold online in error. This recall was triggered a consumer complaint.  Between Dec. 1, 2021, and March 3, 2022, the US... Continue Reading


----------



## negolien (Jun 22, 2022)

no one cares


----------

